# Hello



## Lyrical13 (Apr 9, 2007)

Greetings from Ottawa, ON.

I'd introduce the fam., but it's a rather long list...

Where to start? Bought a cat from someone who had kittens. 3 yrs later she was killed by a car right in front of our house. We got two kittens from the humane society. Then one followed us home on our walk with the dogs. Then found another, all skin and bones of her, in front of the bank. And... that was all about 15 odd yrs ago.
Don't ask the current number in the house...lol. Mixture of feral, stray, abandoned.

One that I can introduce, whom I took with me this wkend (as I live alone with my two canines, and now this cat), is inappropriately named Tiny. He's...ever so slightly..overweight.
So my new mission is to assist/force him to shed pounds (many, many pounds).
Orange DSH - here he is, all squinty-eyed:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

It's hard for me to get pictures of my kitties with their eyes open - as you can see in my avatar! :wink: 

Tiny is very pretty, ALL OF HIM! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

and welcome to the forum  . What a handsome fellow he is :wink: .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love tubby cats. Welcome to the forum


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry, I can't stop laughing... he is a handsome brute.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome! belly rubs from my Incredible Four


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Lyrical! Yes, your "little" friend might do well to go on an Atkins (canned food) diet! He's a handsome boy!


----------

